# Solved: Wifi Issues: Network Cable Unplugged



## BigDell (May 13, 2010)

I'm having some serious issues connecting my Dell Inspiron 9400 laptop to the internet. I'm running Windows XP Home edition. The laptop connects perfectly well to the wireless network: great signal strength, everything seemingly fine (using an IntelProset wireless adaptor). However, there is no actual internet connection: can't load pages, can't check e-mails etc. The wireless adaptor shows no errors, but the local area connection shows the error "network cable unplugged". 

Now, here's the puzzle: this happens only on selected wireless networks. Of the four networks I have frequently been using over the past year or so (all in different locations), two work perfectly well with normal internet connection and two suddenly give me trouble. Also, the two giving me trouble worked normally up until a couple of months ago and now I have the problem with any new wireless connections I try to access. I don't think it can be a problem with the actual connections (modems, routers) because other users are having no problems.

I've tried disabling and re-enabling the local area connection ...
I've tried changing the link speed and duplex ...
I've tried updating and reinstalling the driver for my broadcom 440x 10 integrated controller ...
I've tried restoring my system to early February ...

... in short, all the troubleshooting steps I could find related to this problem and all to no avail. I can no longer put up with this little quirk because I'm now permanently located at one of the "dud" connections, so I would really appreciate any and all help. Thanks!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're trying to connect wirelessly, then of course the wired network connection will show "Cable unplugged". It *is* unplugged. Reinstalling your wired network adapter drivers don't do anything for your wireless connection. It seems like you're confusing the two separate technologies.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you be able to download and copy across xirrus - see below
also if you have wireless security enabled - try deleting the wireless profiles and reconnecting 
also try removing the wireless security and try and connect 
otherwise post back the following

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Device Manager} *
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors,* click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X

post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Xirrus} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Then run the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Wireless Profiles
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
- Vista/Windows7:*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=214
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
--

*Wireless Profiles
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start> control panel> network connections> right click on the wireless connection> listed wireless networks tab in the preferred network list click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## BigDell (May 13, 2010)

Thank you etaf. Working on the above.

DoubleHelix: I haven't confused the technologies, just trying to highlight the only error message I get.


----------



## BigDell (May 13, 2010)

Tried deleting profiles and disabling security. Neither worked. So, here goes with the rest:

*Windows IP Configuration*

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : D10XW22J
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-0A-98-A7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.150
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 196.25.1.11
196.43.1.11

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-8B-A2-3B-06

*Ping Tests*
C:\Documents and Settings\Pia>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.
C:\Documents and Settings\Pia>ping 10.0.0.2

Pinging 10.0.0.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.0.0.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Pia>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

*Device Manager*
1394 Net adaptor
broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated controller
intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

No funny punctuation marks anywhere.

Screen shots should be attached.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I suspect you need DHCP enabled.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Setup to Automatically get IP and DNS

FOR XP
To setup PC on XP to use DHCP
follow these instructions - if wireless - choose the wireless connection
http://www.srikanthkoka.com/lan.html

FOR vista
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Change-TCP-IP-settings

FOR windows 7
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Change-TCP-IP-settings

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## BigDell (May 13, 2010)

That was actually another of the things I tried. IP and DNS are both set to automatic.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Not going by that ipconfig /all 
you have a fixed IP - using an old router configuration of 10.x.x.x. - Most modern routers are 192.168.x.x

can you loginto the router - make and model, we can find the default login details online


----------



## BigDell (May 13, 2010)

Strange. Because in the settings, it's definitely set to automatic. Here's my attempt at finding make and model. It seems to be a telecoms-related router. I'm in Germany, so apologies if this means nothing at all: FritzBox Fon WLAN 7050.


----------



## BigDell (May 13, 2010)

Okay. Problem fixed: I disabled the Intel adaptor and am managing WiFi through Windows and now it's happy. Sorry for the complete waste of time. Silly not to think of that first thing. Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no problem, glad its all working now :up: would you mark as solved - button at the top of your first post


----------

